# An artist sent prisoners blank postcards — look at what he got back



## Meanderer (Nov 15, 2014)

“If you could create a window in the prison walls, what would you want the world to see?” says the prompt on the top of every blank postcard that was sent around the country, asking participants to create an image or a message that represents the window into their world.


On the flip side of each postcard is a space where the participant can elaborate on his or her message.

http://www.pbs.org/newshour/art/an-artist-sent-prisoners-blank-post-cards-look-at-what-he-got-back/


----------



## littleowl (Nov 16, 2014)

It could have been worse.
He could have got one saying.
Help I have been kidnapped by a nymphomaniac.
If you do not here from me in two weeks call the Police emergency number.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 16, 2014)

littleowl said:


> It could have been worse.
> He could have got one saying.
> Help I have been kidnapped by a nymphomaniac.
> If you do not here from me in two weeks call the Police emergency number.


...he would have four sentences to finish!


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 16, 2014)




----------

